# What will my puppy look like when hes older



## dineshsampley (Feb 8, 2012)

I know allot of people talk about puppies changing color i wanted to see if anyone had a puppy like my markings and can supply a photo of the puppy as he grew


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Most likely blanket back. He might turn into a bi-color but it looks like he's a blanket back. What were the parents like?

The puppies that change color the most are the sables. Mine doesn't look anything like he did when he was a pup and still changes with the seasons.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Saddle black and tan...he'll likely lose some black as he gets older.


----------



## dineshsampley (Feb 8, 2012)

here is a photo of the mom and dad. the dad is the one standing and long coat and mom is sitting and a short


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

He has gorgeous parents. I bet he'll look just like his dad when he gets bigger.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes. Pretty dogs.


----------

